# Introducing Boris



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

Here are a few pictures of Grandisson Golden Eye...aka Boris

He came home yesterday, 4th July 














































Murphy has only met him through the babygate so far...he gets a bit over excited at the moment and we don't want him to flatten Boris, I'm sure they'll be best of buds soon


----------



## Ripley's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

Boris is a handsome boy and what a great way to kick off the 4th. Looking forward to seeing more pictures of him as he grows up…


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

what a little cutie, love that last picture of him !!!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Aw don't you feel sorry for them when they leave their Mum and siblings. Must wonder what on earth? It's like being kidnapped, Lol. Sure he will soon be over it though! He is so cuddly and cute and I love the last pic too.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Gordon he's adorable, awww look at proud mum has Kate stopped grinning yet


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

He is beautiful!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

: ) he is beautiful!


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Welcome home Boris!! He's adorable...I love the pics.

Murphy will be so excited when he can finally tackle his new little buddy!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i really need to stop looking at puppy pictures - they are way too cute and i'm getting puppy fever!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

handsome little fella.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a pretty baby!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Boris is a beautiful boy! He's just so adorable!  Can't wait to see more picture of him growing up!


----------



## Seadog (Feb 28, 2009)

Really cute!! Makes me think of when Maggie looked like that


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is a real cutie.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Boris is so sweet. I'm sure he and Murphy will hit it off well. Keep that camera handy.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you for sharing the pictures. He's so adorable!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I have to agree, Boris is a handsome boy. Keep that camera handy as he grows.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Boris is adorable Gordon!!! I can't wait to see him and Murphy together. I found that Magic played very gently with Jazz when she was little. But I definitely supervised them closely for the first couple of months.


----------



## Aurealis (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh my goodness, how cute!!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome to the family Boris - looks like he is going to be a very handsome boy


----------



## kitol (Jan 3, 2008)

*Good Morning... Murphy and Boris - the Update...*

Gordon/Powderpuff's other half, Kate, here.... 

I think today is Thursday.... well it was at midnight, 2, 4 and 6am this morning!! 

Gordon and I are taking it in turns to do the nightshift - at least that means we remain *vaguely *functional!! 

I am sitting by the puppy crate..... puppy out cold...ahhh peace.... 

He is settling in really well - so well - the shark teeth are out!! :--devil: 
He is absolutely mental... puppy randomness is funny :--crazy:

But today is an important day...today Murph gets to meet Boris properly - without the protection of a babygate!!! 

Murph has been fantastic - a little bit put out - but really good about having to stay in the kitchen and garden while the puppy got the lounge and the puppy pen in the garden. 

We have had to keep them apart (a) because Murph was VERY over excited when Boris came home and (b) because there is Kennel Cough around near us and we decided to get Boris vaccinated before he got close to Murph - just to be on the safer side!! 

There are 7 dogs who live within 30 yards of our house they all walk the parklands round our development and the odds of infections spreading are too high - so we spoke to the breeder and they spoke to their vet and we spoke to ours. The consensus was let Boris do the big journey home from Devon and the stressful settling in and then take him for his KC sniffs on Monday - they give a level of immunity after 72 hours and then "the boys" can meet. 

All a bit of a mare really - trying to work out what is the best thing to do!! 

Boris was a star - did his sniffs and had his microchip put in - not a squeak (Gordon couldn't look though - the chip needle is VERY BIG) - and he was lovely with the people at the vets (all good signs and good socialisation).

Boris wasn't phased by the thunder we had earlier in the week - even when Murph retired to our bed to wait out the noise! 

Boris also took my friend's 3 year old in his stride....and so did Murphy even though he got followed, pushed, tugged, screamed at etc etc - he is a good boy...we were really chuffed with how calm he was (he also got his own back by licking Louis within an inch of his lunch). 

I think that Murph has learnt loads over the last few days - he is really listening and has learnt to give Boris space and not crowd the baby gate and the puppy pen fence - couldn't have asked for better 

All in all they are both being absolute stars (sleep deprivation aside) - we are going to introduce them later this afternoon - we will take loads of photos...

Here are some photos to keep you going....









Very smitten owner...









No toy too big....









Boris looks happy to me....look at those fangs...GULP!! :uhoh:


I am sure that Gordon will report in later...

Kx


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Well done Boris, you sound like you're going to be a little star!! I found when I brought Izzie home, the bigger dog usually finds a way to play more gently. Although Obi was a bouncy 1 year old he never ever hurt Izzie. I was amazed!!

Good luck with letting them get together, hold your breath, and remember, it always looks much worse than it really is  (unless Boris is actually disappearing down Murphy's throat...lol!), they really are dogs in clover!!!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh my goodness Boris is just :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat need to find the video.


----------

